# Successfully installed FreeBSD 10... Some questions



## john_rambo (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi, 

I have installed freebsd FreeBSD 10, installed the app_lication_s of my choice, configured PF. Everything is working fine. The only problem is I need to run `exec /usr/local/bin/startxfce4` to get the GUI. I read the manual and did `echo "/usr/local/bin/startxfce4" > ~/.xinitrc` but it had not effect. Did I do something wrong?

I want _to_ auto login to my account. I read in a thread that GDM is needed for autologin but I am sure there is configuration that needs to be done. My mobo motherboard has three jacks (audio). It can be configured as 2-channel, 4-channel and 6-channel. What I used to do under Linux is select 6 channel mode in _ALSA_ so that audio comes out of all the three jacks. I did so coz because this wa_y_ it's easy for me to keep my two _h_eadphones (1 corded/1cordless one corded, one cordless) and a 2.1 speaker connected at the same time. Not that I use them all at once. It's only that I don't disconnect them. Is this possible under freebsd FreeBSD?


```
hdac0: <NVIDIA MCP61 HDA Controller> mem 0xdff78000-0xdff7bfff irq 23 at device 5.0 on pci0
```


----------



## Hewitson (Mar 29, 2014)

Putting startxfce4 into ~/.xinitrc must have had an effect. What happens when you `startx`? Please look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and report any error messages.


----------



## john_rambo (Mar 29, 2014)

```
$ cat /home/user1/.xinitrc
/usr/local/bin/startxfce4
```

 Didn't  find any errors in Xorg log.  Please see if you can find any. http://pastebin.com/TtEw7D5c.


----------



## trh411 (Mar 29, 2014)

john_rambo said:
			
		

> ```
> $ cat /home/user1/.xinitrc
> /usr/local/bin/startxfce4
> ```
> ...


Change the statement in ~/.xinitrc to:

```
exec /usr/local/bin/startxfce4
```
That should help.


----------



## Hewitson (Mar 29, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> Change the statement in ~/.xinitrc to:
> 
> ```
> exec /usr/local/bin/startxfce4
> ...


I tried it without the exec on my machine and it still worked. john_rambo, you have not answered what happens when you `startx`, do you get an alternate window manager (eg `twm`)?


----------



## trh411 (Mar 29, 2014)

john_rambo said:
			
		

> I have installed freebsd FreeBSD 10, installed the app_lication_s of my choice, configured PF. Everything is working fine. The only problem is I need to run `exec /usr/local/bin/startxfce4` to get the GUI. I read the manual and did `echo "/usr/local/bin/startxfce4" > ~/.xinitrc` but it had not effect. Did I do something wrong?





			
				john_rambo said:
			
		

> I want _to_ auto login to my account. I read in a thread that GDM is needed for autologin but I am sure there is configuration that needs to be done.





			
				john_rambo said:
			
		

> My mobo motherboard has three jacks (audio). It can be configured as 2-channel, 4-channel and 6-channel. What I used to do under Linux is select 6 channel mode in _ALSA_ so that audio comes out of all the three jacks. I did so coz because this wa_y_ it's easy for me to keep my two _h_eadphones (1 corded/1cordless one corded, one cordless) and a 2.1 speaker connected at the same time. Not that I use them all at once. It's only that I don't disconnect them. Is this possible under freebsd FreeBSD?


You have combined three separate issues into one topic with a generic subject. I think you will find that you will get a better response if you open one topic for each issue in the appropriate FreeBSD forum and give each a specific subject. 

You might want to open a separate topic in the Xorg forum for the GDM issue/question and a separate topic in the Multimedia forum for the audio configuration question.


----------



## john_rambo (Mar 30, 2014)

Hewitson said:
			
		

> trh411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried adding exec but still xfce wont start automatically after login.

startx simply starts xfce but I can see some errors but cant copy them because I dont get a chance.


----------



## john_rambo (Mar 30, 2014)

@ Okay. I will do that.


----------



## trh411 (Mar 30, 2014)

john_rambo said:
			
		

> startx simply starts xfce but I can see some errors but cant copy them because I dont get a chance.


A few posts ago @Hewitson suggested you take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and report any errors you see. Even better, how about copying it's contents to pastebin and provide us with a link. That might help us see what is really going on.


----------



## john_rambo (Mar 30, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> A few posts ago @Hewitson suggested you take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and report any errors you see. Even better, how about copying it's contents to pastebin and provide us with a link. That might help us see what is really going on.



I did so in the 3rd post. 

http://pastebin.com/TtEw7D5c


----------

